# How to package a hand lotion bar?



## mare61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi
I found a recipe for a hand lotion bar. Since I have to order some of the ingredients I was also looking into packaging. Does anybody make something like this and what do you use. I was thinking either a organza bag (would it be messy) or a tin. Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, a bag will be terribly messy! I have seen them in tins quite a bit. When I make them, I pour them into push up or twist up tubes so there is no mess. Deodorant  (oval) containers are available & so are round tubes in clear or white. Tubes are an extra expense but well worth it I think. You could just wrap them in colored foil & let your customers figure out the logistics of storing them once unwrapped.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 19, 2008)

I make the lotion in small one ounze molds and then package them in small round metal tins.  The tins are reusable so then clients can just purchase the lotion bar (which is shipped in a small plastic zip lock)......Seems to work pretty well and the tins aren't that expensive.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.as ... stom&ID=25

Joanne


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2008)

Papermart has the best prices on flat tin containers that I have found.  

http://www.papermart.com/templates/65-1-20.htm#GO_65120


----------



## breathenatural (Jun 19, 2008)

It can get so costly with tins, and bottles and tubes...

I do one right now in a deodarant tube, and will continue...but I think if I make another one it will be in some sort of paper...I was thinking of using something like parchment paper with a label to tape it, and letting them figure out what to do with it after (like Tabitha said)!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 27, 2008)

I mold them & then put them into tins. I like to give my customers packaging they can re-use.


----------



## mare61 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the good ideas.

I decided to buy some tins. Like mandolyn said it's nice to use something re-usable.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my idea that I'm going to try out as soon as my MMS order comes in next week...

Plastic clamshell soap containers.  Fill the container with the lotion bar mixture and then close it up.  Just advise your customers to pop it in the freezer for a minute or two to help it come out of the package easier.  Then they can reuse the container repeatedly and no messy goo all over the place!  I think it would work especially well in warmer climates because the lotion bar could melt down into the mold again and again (until it gets too thin...)

Anyway, I'm excited to try it out and I'll post my results!


----------



## mare61 (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you buy the clamshells yet???? If you find some let us know.

Thanks


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 6, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> Did you buy the clamshells yet???? If you find some let us know.
> 
> Thanks



I ordered some last week from MMS, so I'm just waiting and waiting for them to get here!!


----------

